# Xfinity Service



## PurdueGradMem (Sep 9, 2006)

Hello all. I am moving and looking into all the different televsion services. Any information on the rollout schedule for Comcast Xfinity? I live in Memphis and am tring to get any information on when Xfinity services may be available.

Thanks PurdueGradMem


----------



## HDJulie (Aug 10, 2008)

So is Xfinity different from regular Comcast? I have a couple of family members in Memphis that have Comcast & I was showing them the Xfinity app in the app store but they had no idea if the service they have is "Xfinity" nor had they ever heard of it.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

It's no different, it's just a rebranding.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

"Xfinity" is really normal Comcast with higher Internet speeds than are available in some areas. Instead of just telling customers "we are upgrading your service", they put a brand on the new level of service.


----------



## PurdueGradMem (Sep 9, 2006)

Xfinifty is still comcast, but a different technology. Brings faster speeds higher HD TV channels, and an "all home" TV solution. Not in Memphis yet. Only in 8 to 10 Comcast markets.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

> We've been working on an initiative called "Project Infinity" for awhile now (Brian Roberts, our CEO, introduced it at CES in January 2008). Project Infinity is all about more content in more places for our customers. Couple this with major upgrades to all our services to make a number of cross platform products possible (rDVR, DOCSIS 3.0) you get to the root of the name Xfinity.


Not too much to name it as "a different technology".


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

PurdueGradMem said:


> Xfinifty is still comcast, but a different technology. Brings faster speeds higher HD TV channels, and an "all home" TV solution. Not in Memphis yet. Only in 8 to 10 Comcast markets.


They had DOCSIS 3.0 before they were Xfinity, and their channel compression tech was ramped up prior to the Xfinity rebranding too. I live near Philly and they haven't rolled the 'whole home' solution yet, so safe to say: same old, same old. It's Comcastic.


----------



## kc1ih (May 22, 2004)

Isn’t “Xfinity Service” an oxymoron!


----------

